# BMW, VW, and now Ford, whos next!



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Now I don't like to be an asshole about these types of things, but honestly I think some car companies need to show some respect to the legend before they go tagging there models as GT-R's, the BMW... thats pushing it, now the VW is just plain stupid, and the Ford... c'mon though! Show the legend some respect! Whats next, the Skyline Cobra?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You do, of course, realise that the GTR namesake doesn't belong to Nissan, right? Nissan wasn't the first to use the GTR badge, and they won't be the last. Although the GTR name is most closely associated with Nissan and the late-model Skylines, it only means Grand Touring Race, so any GT racer could (and many do) have the name GTR.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Yes I know it doesn't belong to them, but it is as you say, closely associated with Nissan because of the skyline, its just hard to swallow when I see the name on a mustang, I know the mustang line has come out with some very nice models, none need naming, and the Mustang line doesn't either, but I just feel that suddenly people are "R"ing anything, like when they were about to tag the pontiac Vibe, and the gold, the BMW I can understand, hopefully this isn't just a show car and it actually races, other then the name the car is in fact pretty impressive, I really like the styling done on the new mustangs, oh well, later.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
My Nissan is an SE nT-R type A

Seth


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

ha ha thats pretty nice Seth, I love your web page by the way, anyway I heard a rumor the thing is suppose to race, so all is well, its just my hope that other ignorants, like myself, don't assume Nissan is stealing Ford's idea by tagging their Skyline GT-R when it finally comes to the states, hopefully 2007 no!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.
At least the GT and the R are not on top of eachother.

Seth


----------



## TommehSC (Mar 1, 2004)

Its funny... more and more cars seem to resemble toys...cheap cheap...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hate to say it, but most people that know the gt-r namesake, dont know it under a nissan title


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Yea I know thats so sad, the GT-R was such a great car, king even, not of all cars but ya know, hopefully the knew one will be king, but with that new Supra mid engine 500hp I'm not to sure...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While I love the Nissan GT-R, I'm not one to hate on other manufacturers that use the badge if it fits.

Sensor GT-R









Ultima GT-R









Mercedes CLK-GTR 











While I do think the Skyline GT-R is the most popular and recognized, it is not the only GT-R.


That Mustang is very worthy of the GTR badge...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I wouldn't got that, the thing hasn't proven itself just yet, yes the Mustang line has so... ah whatever GT-R whatever you want, like the Maxima I saw the other day


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would...

http://www.maximum-cars.com/Cars/Car.php?carnumber=624


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Heh I already know all I need to know about the mustang, theorically I guess it should be a super car, but never know until the thing goes to the track, I suppose we can assume only great things?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They have tested it on the track


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Not like that, when I say tested I mean raced, in a good race too, le mans is alright I suppose but something like the 24 nuruburg, sorry about the spelling, would be cool


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure it will hold it's own. 
I don't know how good it would be for endurance racing. 
I'm not sure if that is even what it was built for....


----------

